

Ask HN: Maybe NimbleBits games use Cocos2D? - jason_slack

I noticed a Tiny Tower update where the icon was a Cocos2D icon.<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;imgur.com&#x2F;ZWRJLyK<p>So anyone know if NimbleBits is using Cocos2D as their engine&#x2F;SDK?
======
GuiA
Can you think of a good reason why they'd have erroneously shipped an updated
with the Cocos2D icon if they _didn 't_ use Cocos2D?

~~~
jason_slack
not a good one, no.

